# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Обучение >  Поступаем в ВУЗы Украины

## Asteriks

Поступаем в вузы Украины и России
23 июля 2009 Общество 
Татьяна Тюхай, TUT.BY
Поступать в один из вузов страны-соседки некоторым может показаться заманчивой перспективой. Обучение хоть и не по болонской системе, но заграничное. Системы образования ближнего зарубежья во многом схожи. А стоимость значительно ниже, чем во многих других европейских университетах. К тому же некоторые белорусы могут рассчитывать на бесплатное образование. И про такое слово, как "виза", можно забыть.

*Обзорно пробежимся по некоторым моментам в условиях поступления белорусов в вузы Украины* 





> Ви розумієте українську мову?
> 
> Партнер рубрики -
> Эффективные методы
> работы с новой информацией,
> увеличение скорости чтения, развитие памяти
> Иностранные граждане, к каким относятся и белорусы, учатся в украинских университетах на условиях контракта. И в тех университетах, которые имеют лицензию на подготовку специалистов - граждан другого государства.
> 
> К слову, основные ведущие университеты страны-соседки лицензии имеют, о чем рассказали в Министерстве образования и науки Украины. В Украине есть государственные и негосударственные вузы. С полным списком высших учебных заведений Украины можно познакомиться на сайте Министерства образования и науки Украины, здесь же узнать о текущем состоянии лицензий и выбрать себе специальность. Иностранные студенты имеют право поступать на стационар.
> ...

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

Таня(которая Тюхай,автор этой статьи) училась в моей школе)),сейчас насколько я знаю на журфаке в БГУ,статью читала,есть на туте ещё несколько подобных статей,довольно интересных!

----------


## Asteriks

Тесен этот мир, Ира)))

----------

